# 64-67 GTO Gauges



## GTO Jeffery (1 mo ago)

Classic Instruments has just released the 64-67 GTO gauge package. For all you GTO fans out there, a direct fit GTO gauge set that bolts right in to your 64-67 GTO. the kit will come with all the senders and hardware to hook everything up. check these gauges out for yourself at Classicinstruments.com


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

GTO Jeffery said:


> Classic Instruments has just released the 64-67 GTO gauge package. For all you GTO fans out there, a direct fit GTO gauge set that bolts right in to your 64-67 GTO. the kit will come with all the senders and hardware to hook everything up. check these gauges out for yourself at Classicinstruments.com


A link wouldve been very nice.


----------



## GTO Jeffery (1 mo ago)

Classic Instruments Store / 1964-67 GTO







shop.classicinstruments.com


----------



## Baaad65 (Aug 29, 2019)

GTO Jeffery said:


> Classic Instruments Store / 1964-67 GTO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are really cool, I still like Speedhut for non OEM gauges....you can design them any way you want, tick style, number style, pointer, color of pointer, night color, pointer hub style and they came with all the sending units, shift lights if needed, GPS speedo, warning lights for high and low situations and a dimmer. I added symbols and wording then caught a sale so they were just over 800.00 a couple years ago.


----------



## GTO Jeffery (1 mo ago)

All those things can be done with Classic Instruments gauges as well. we can make anything custom or retro-fit old gauges to look all original and new with all up dated electronics.


----------

